# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Organon Sustanon 250 Real Turkish

## superman

Just picked up some of these guys any thoughts little blurry Exp. date 2005-11
129542
N.V Organon
Oss Turkey 25329/592

----------


## BigBow

need some closer pics...look good from far, but far from good  :Smilie:

----------


## shadow123

100% real

----------


## 2000ss

i always thought if the "organon" stamp was on the bottom that it is fake.and unless they have changed where is the yellow and white ring on top.if i ma wrong please somebody correct me.jim

----------


## Ben

> i always thought if the "organon" stamp was on the bottom that it is fake.and unless they have changed where is the yellow and white ring on top.if i ma wrong please somebody correct me.jim


thats what I thought to. Mine have the yellow and white rings. 5 weeks 12 pounds.

----------


## 2000ss

hey ben a quick ? what is your lot # and exp. date mine 1226 12/05.and i know this is not reliable but did it cloud up in freezer

----------


## shadow123

give me a few days ill look at mine as i know mine are real

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Love them made by creative mind, but fake like hell, I would like to add one to my fake collection tough. This is how they are supposed to look like:

----------


## 2000ss

> Love them made by creative mind, but fake like hell, I would like to add one to my fake collection tough. This is how they are supposed to look like:


HEY DUTCH I HAVE A ? mine look exactly like the real one of the pick you show.they do not cloud up in freezer though,does this mean anything?is the freezer test bullshit i hear alot of conflicting reports.my niles and holanda's do(cloud up but these dont)???

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Bro,

I tried this freezertest with Sustanons I bought from a wholesaler in Portugal, thus a 100% real item and I compared it with a fake. I did not see no difference. I heard that some people do the freezertest in a syringe and that it showed better this way, never tried it myself though. In a cycle, I pull a low dosed (100 mg/ml) nandrolone in a syringe, after that I pull a 250 mg/ml sustanon in. If you don't shake the syringe and look closely, you see the test clouding loose in the syringe, out of emulsion. And the Sustanon batchnumber 680, I bought in Turkey myself, see bodypage.nl "Vacation in Turkey" .

----------


## jasonvershaw

Hey bro,

I got mine from sent from Istanbul in Turkey. They came in the boxes which were stamped with lot and expiry numbers, as were the amps. The amps should have the Organon sign at the top of the label and the should be 3 rings on the amp. Neck white, middle yellow, top red. Also everything on the packet, instruction sheet and amp is in turkish.

sorry bro think yours are bunk

 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

they send it by post, bro, watch the stamps. Yes I'd like you to post a pic of your stuff.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

your sustanon 250 is real 100% coming from turkey good luck bro

----------


## tennesseethick

Love them made by creative mind, but fake like hell, I would like to add one to my fake collection tough. This is how they are supposed to look like:

i just bought a bunch of these brown amps from someone who everyone says is a legit source. they look almost identical to the fake one except different numbers. also bought a bunch of norma decas and the tops look exactly like fake ones i have seen. what should i do?

----------


## tennesseethick

> Love them made by creative mind, but fake like hell, I would like to add one to my fake collection tough. This is how they are supposed to look like:



i just bought a bunch of these brown amps from someone who everyone says is a legit source. they look almost identical to the fake one except different lot numbers. also bought a bunch of norma decas and the tops look exactly like fake ones i have seen. what should i do? he claims he got them personally from turkey but my pics look like yours.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Post some clear pics, bro. Thats why these forums exist. I go to Turkye every year.

----------

